# new member checkin' in



## smokin' meat (Nov 8, 2007)

I want to say hello to all the members.  And thanks for any and all information i may have gotten before joining.  My interest is cooking good Q and having fun while doing it.  Once again HELLO


----------



## ron50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, glad you decided to join us.


----------



## jts70 (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard


----------



## scotty (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm a newbie myself. It is fun learning and mixing with this bunch. Enjoy the  website as many of us do.


----------



## dionysus (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome, we're glad you found us. Don't forget to sign up for Jeff's 5 day course. It's a GREAT place to start


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard... you certainly came to the right place!!!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! This is a great place to learn about Q. Folks here are friendly and always ready to answer questions so don't be shy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Glad to have you with us.


----------



## gramason (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF. Looking forward to your input and Qview!


----------



## buddy (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy all the information available.


----------



## chris_harper (Nov 8, 2007)

welcome to the SMF.


----------



## glued2it (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! It looks like your in the right place!


----------



## muddy pond (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF... Now you will learn about the addiction.. lol


----------



## pescadero (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice to have you on board.  You started in the right place, "Roll Call".  When you have a minute post again, and let us know a little more about you.  Like, where you live, kind of equipment you use and stuff like that.  It will help us get to know you a little better and a little quicker.

Once again, Welcome!

Skip


----------



## richtee (Nov 8, 2007)

Hia Smokin'! Welcome to SMF and please ask Q Q's here!   :{)


----------



## squeezy (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF from the great white north!  ... and today it is!!!


----------



## smokinggrill (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello All from  California! Looking forward to reading/posting more interesting posts...hope your day is going great so far! :-)


----------



## monstah (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! Glad to have you here!


----------



## freddyqu2 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey smokin... welcome to the SMF.  U can learn alot from here.  Just dont be scared to ask questions....


----------



## flagriller (Nov 8, 2007)

Glad you found us! Welcome


----------



## jmedic25 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey bro, Give us some Info...Ha that rhymes.   Also... How on earth are you the first one too pick that name?????


----------



## got smoke (Nov 8, 2007)

i have only been here for one day and already gots lots of info great people here


----------



## t-bone tim (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, lookin forward to your posts , don't forget the q-view


----------



## smokin' meat (Nov 8, 2007)

I am the proud papa of a 7yr. old N/B Silver Smoker and a 4 week old UDS.   The UDS is a greatt little smoker. In fact the NBSS has been sitting in the corner since the UDS showed up.


----------



## rip (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to the site. I think you'll like it here.


----------



## linbru (Nov 8, 2007)

So many newbe's - me too!  What part of the Q-world ya from?


----------



## coach tom (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. Jump right in with both feet. Lot's of great people here to help you with any Q's you may have, as we all learn from one another.
  Be sure to check out Jeff's 5 day E-coarse.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome Smokin' Meat -

Glad you decded to join in on the fun! ENjoy!


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, best Q site on the net. If you're interested in good Q and having fun... stick around.


----------



## johnd49455 (Nov 10, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome keep coming back for tons of good info and smoke.


----------

